# e-bay question



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

How do I figure out what the e-bay calender is?
Like if I get 50 free listing a month, when does one month end and the next month start?


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

You earn 50 free auctions every month once you become Top Rated & Bronze Level Powerseller (they go together). I found it was pretty true to when the actually month ended, give or take 24 hours. Tip: once you upgrade to a store you loose those free auctions (it says it in VERY fine print, I found later). However there are loads of other bonus's you get so it is worth it. Depending on how much you sell, store's save you the most money in the Final Value Fee area, goes down to 5?% from 9%, and for items over $50 there's only a 3% final value fee. Now that adds up, considering to be a basic level store is only $16 per month. And buy-it-nows are a flat rate $0.20. Hope this helps -

I wish I could figure out eBay's calender for those 'free listing' days like today. I could get so much more listed if I just had more then 10 hours notice! Tip: to make the most of free days, have all your pictures taken ahead of time so you can get right to listing! 

Can you tell I try to be absolutly as efficient as possible?


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

happychick said:


> You earn 50 free auctions every month once you become Top Rated & Bronze Level Powerseller (they go together)....


I am not a powerseller at any level and I get the 50 free per month. I don't know what you have to do to be top rated.

There is a chart somewhere on eBay that lets you compare the listing options and stores. I looked and it is cheaper for me to use only the 50 free listings than to have a store. The "commission" which includes all of my fees - including PayPal - is just under 15%, which is acceptable to me.

And you are right about the times. I've also noticed it appears to be based on Pacific Time and not my local Eastern Time Zone so if I'm listing something the last day of the month I have those extra 3 hours. I found this out by accident when I listed some things late on the last day of the month and expected it to count towards the new month, but it didn't.

I have a set amount of $$ per month I want to make on eBay so I try to pick items to sell that I think will make me that much. I still have 10 listings left for this month and should get them out tonight. That means I can work on next month's 50 and start listing them next week. Since I want to have as much as possible listed before Thanksgiving I'll work to get them all listed the first week of November. 

featherbottoms


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Maybe ebay is doing some kind of promoting with the 50 free per month, before I was top rated I didn't get any. The final value fees really save you in a store, and make it well worth the $16 a month, but only once you really start listing alot. We sell for 8 people plus ourselves, so have things to list everyday. Yesterday was another 1 cent listing day, my brother and I set a record and got 105 auctions listed in one day to make the most of the discount!


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I get 50 free a month and I am only a standard seller. This month I acually ran out of the free ones and listed yesterday and paid the penny.


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

Even if you have to pay the listing fee, the listing fees are quite reasonable. But when your item sells, you have to pay a 9% final value fee and a 3% paypal fee on both the selling price and the shipping price. If your shipping price comes to as much as the selling price (as mine ofen do) your total fees may add up to as much as 24% of the selling price.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Jeffery said:


> Even if you have to pay the listing fee, the listing fees are quite reasonable. But when your item sells, you have to pay a 9% final value fee and a 3% paypal fee on both the selling price and the shipping price. If your shipping price comes to as much as the selling price (as mine ofen do) your total fees may add up to as much as 24% of the selling price.


I have started adding $1 to my auction start price to help cover the final value fees.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I routine charge $1 S&H PER SHIPMENT. I go through a lot of packaging tape.


----------

